# Kenton National Field Trials CANCELED for 09



## stimy2000

Don't know if anyone ever makes the trip to Ohio for the Kenton Nationals
(Labor day weekend) but they are canceled for this yr.
Just came out in the Kenton Times today,says won't open;victim of economy.
Also known as Leafy Oak. First time in 54 yrs that it will not be held.
It started downhill about 3-4 yrs.ago, prices sky rocketed etc.
Lots of good times and memories at that place!
Randy


----------



## TLWOODS

If this is ture it is a sad day.
I have only missed 1 year out of about 35. I have great stories and memories. The best ones are from many years ago before they started regulating some thinks.

I remember the two drunks on their souped up cart that collided with a car and had to be life flighted out. Landed the chopper right on the highway.

I sure hope they get the ship righted and start it back up.


----------



## kingfisher 11

Lots of memories with that place. I have not been there in a couple of years. Father-in-law got me going about 21 years ago. He had been going since it started up. I remember one year he went down and he had one too many drinks...came back with a red tick from North Dakota! I told him there was no trees in ND and not to expect much...just joking of course. Turned out the dog was junk.
Another time I bought a shotgun that turned out to be a stolen gun from a major insurance deal/scam. It would have went away quickly since I had witnesses. Makes it tough to explain when the guy who filed the insurance claim just happen to have the same last name as mine! Really ticked off the guy I sold the gun to. He came home and the state troopers had a search warrant for his house. His young daughter was the only person home and they were tearing his house apart.

Stories of drunks sleeping under the vehicles next to hound dogs. Yep lots of memories for some, I bet many would like to forget a few also. 

I am surprised since this was a family business that really only needed vacant land. Could be the insurance got to expensive?


----------



## mike bellamy

*[email protected] is off-- HERE IS WHERE EVERY ONE IS GOING !!FLEA MARKET AND WATER dog races - $7000 PAY OUT (LIMA OHIO ---CLEAN RESTROOMS-- CLEAN SHOWERS--PAVED ROADS)*



(LIMA OHIO) ---CLEAN RESTROOMS--FREE CLEAN SHOWERS--PAVED ROADS) 


MAXS 
FLEA MARKET - SWAP MEET AND WATER DOG RACES. LABOR DAY WEEK END. SEPTEMBER 5,6 &7 2009 ALLEN COUNTY FAIR GROUNDS --LIMA OHIO !! 

VENDERS SET UP ON SEPTEMBER 4TH. IN DOOR AND OUT DOOR LOTS AVAILABLE. 

VENDER LOTS $ 30.00 EACH. LOT SIZE 20'X30' THIS GETS 2 PEOPLE IN WITH EACH PAID LOT. ELECTRIC $ 15.00 EXTRA IF WANTED. 

CAMPING SECTION $ 30.00 FOR THE WEEK END. THIS GETS 2 PEOPLE IN. ELECTRIC $ 15.00 EXTRA EACH LOT, IF WANTED. NO SELLING IN CAMPING LOTS. 

GUARANTEED SPACE WITH PREPAY. 

GOLF CARTS ONLY !! WE WILL HAVE PEOPLE HERE TO INSPECT THEM FOR A SMALL FEE. PLEASE BRING PROOF OF INSURANCE. 

BUYERS $ 5.00 GATE FEE. 

PLENTY OF FOOD. 

PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD !! 

GET YOUR MONEY IN SOON, LOTS ARE SELLING QUICK !!! 

CALL FOR MORE INFO. 419-225-8545 / 419-230-7405 / 419-230-9134 

EVENTS 
WATER DOG RACES 
DOG TREEING CONTEST 
HORSESHOE PITCHING 
CORNHOLE CONTEST 
PETTING ZOO 

---CLEAN RESTROOMS-- FREE CLEAN SHOWERS--PAVED ROADS 
EXIT #125 OFF i75 --GO EAST 1 MILE ON STATE ROUTE 309. the fair grounds is on the RIGHT HAND SIDE. 

SEE THE FULL CRY MAGAZINE FOR THE 1 PAGE AD ON ALL THE DETAILS ON THE WATER DOG RACES !!! 

water dog races - $7,000 guaranteed cash finals (LIMA OHIO) MASTER OF HOUNDS: ROY UNDERWOOD 
​


----------



## SwimDog-Runner

TLWOODS said:


> If this is ture it is a sad day.
> I have only missed 1 year out of about 35. I have great stories and memories. The best ones are from many years ago before they started regulating some thinks.
> 
> I remember the two drunks on their souped up cart that collided with a car and had to be life flighted out. Landed the chopper right on the highway.
> 
> I sure hope they get the ship righted and start it back up.


well the water races are at allen county fairgrounds But last year they Did put on a 2 day private field trial (only saturday and sunday) at kenton grounds over laborday weekend, I drove by there after I was done racing at lima to see if anything was going on (and they had stuff set up for the field trial, and one food stand up by where the dogs used to be auctioned off and loaded on the bus)

also heard through the grapevine by racing buddies that private non publisised field trials Can be put on on the old conlsolation grounds on the county road Behind kenton Nationals

so guess they just cut out the trials being made public cause I had "heard" they were concwerned they were going to have trouble with PETA I guess because when it was last open in 2008 somone had either brought in some dogs that wrre "skinny" or soemone complained about that and they were worried over getting in trouble and the hassle over it


----------



## SwimDog-Runner

(and by the way I Do Love max's water races he did a teriffic job on that*love your logo from last year too max







* Very nice grounds there and setup great flea market too and food)


----------



## SwimDog-Runner

kingfisher 11 said:


> Lots of memories with that place. I have not been there in a couple of years. Father-in-law got me going about 21 years ago. He had been going since it started up. I remember one year he went down and he had one too many drinks...came back with a red tick from North Dakota! I told him there was no trees in ND and not to expect much...just joking of course. Turned out the dog was junk.
> Another time I bought a shotgun that turned out to be a stolen gun from a major insurance deal/scam. It would have went away quickly since I had witnesses. Makes it tough to explain when the guy who filed the insurance claim just happen to have the same last name as mine! Really ticked off the guy I sold the gun to. He came home and the state troopers had a search warrant for his house. His young daughter was the only person home and they were tearing his house apart.
> 
> Stories of drunks sleeping under the vehicles next to hound dogs. Yep lots of memories for some, I bet many would like to forget a few also.
> 
> I am surprised since this was a family business that really only needed vacant land. Could be the insurance got to expensive?


 
heard that too there was a bit more as to why but cant mention it here least one hting I heard, I did hear some money got stolen and thats whay the property taxes didnt get paid


shame they sold Trans-sippi cause of the taxes

that wasa great place too we put on a couple field trials there after it was closed back in 2006

(if we could get use of the grounds (myself and some water racing friends would clean it up and put on our own water race but guess the "big wheel" from stanly steamer(wess bates *not sure if thats him or not*) "suposidly" bought the place, I dont know 100% thats all I could find out)

it was his mothers place but if she'd put the grounds in her kids names theyed not had to pay as much taxes (or so I was told)


----------



## SwimDog-Runner

I was out talking to gun dealers the last year it was open back in 2008 and **** hunters in the woods the Orginal traders row from the "old days" and they said the same thing

"it was Guns and Dogs what made Kenton National (Not the flea market)


also the old playing cards in the "Big Valley" building down from the swim pit

that was all closed after some time went by


all the stuff that was fun and what made the **** dog trials what it was is no more

what is everyone thinking?

I made a song up about this(anyone who wants to record or make this please do)

it was going to be like a cartoon hounddog picking a guitar and here are the words:

"Dont change the kenton that we know

the one that we've come to love so

the pickin and a grinnin the dog bettin and a winnin

dont change the kenton that we know"


----------

